# Interesting E-Bay TiVo offer



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I have never saw this type of help being offered to purchase a TiVo before, the help cost is $250.

E-Bay http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Promo-Discount-Buying-Service-Stream-Roamio-Pro-Plus-DVR-Mini-w-Lifetime-/321324488222?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ad06e961e

Or E-Bay item* 321324488222*


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

This guy is trying to rape peoples' wallets even more than the cable companies do.


----------



## SOCATivo (Jan 2, 2002)

Wow. What a scam. And (s)he's had one taker too.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

For that kind of money I would be more than happy to offer telephone support.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

The seller is a TCF member.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

> Although I will be able to help you with your TiVo requirements, to ensure that there is enough for everyone I can only guarantee limited access to each buyer. You will only be eligible for One (1) TiVo Roamio DVR, One (1) TiVo Roamio Plus DVR, One (1) TiVo Roamio Pro DVR, Four (4) TiVo Mini, One (1) TiVo Stream. If you want help getting more products then you *will need to buy more of my time*. Please contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have emailed the guy running that ad on eBay. He implies he is a big wig at a store "like" "Best Buy" and gets promotional codes from TiVo. He sells you the code, you call TiVo and get the deal. Looking at his eBay feedback it's %100.
So is he full of it? IDK. He did tell me he will take offers on his codes so you might not have to pay the sticker price.
If you toftt and use him tell him Z sent you so I get credit with him for if I use him in the future myself.
Let the buyer beware!

In theory that would work. I got 2 codes from the survey panel offer. I used one and passed the other to a guy that pm'd me to death asking for a code. I threw him a bone, did not charge him for it, guess I could have but that's not me.
He sent me a message telling me the code I gave him got him a Roamio and a Mini.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

I won an auction for one of his codes. All in I paid less than the recent advisory panel offer. If you think the price is too high but you're interested you should make him an offer. No idea why you guys are having such a hissy fit about an eBay listing. Don't like it don't buy it. Simple as that.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Loach said:


> I won an auction for one of his codes. All in I paid less than the recent advisory panel offer. If you think the price is too high but you're interested you should make him an offer. No idea why you guys are having such a hissy fit about an eBay listing. Don't like it don't buy it. Simple as that.


Details?


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

waynomo said:


> Details?


From my email;



> The code you will get allows you to get lower prices on tivo.com - the prices listed in the auction. If you want to buy just one TiVo Roamio Pro you will get it for $699.99 + tax. This is a saving on the retail price of $400. Should you want to buy TiVo Mini's you can combine the order and make additional savings using the one code. The code is one time use, so it is best to consider future purchases now otherwise you'll need to acquire another code. Most people only want to buy one Roamio, but the code allows you to buy one of each model (Pro/Plus/DVR), so you could buy another unit at the lower price and sell it yourself to help pay for your own unit - or you could keep it!
> 
> As my listing states, I'm open to all offers so if you want to make additional purchases later, or buy 2 codes I can take that into consideration. My other listing has multiple codes on offer, but you can make an offer there.





> The way these codes work is that it takes some of the unit price and some off the lifetime. The Pro retails for $599 (not $699) with lifetime for $499, this code takes $200 off each. The discount works differently for each of the units, but it is a deal when you buy the unit only - so you can't upgrade existing units to lifetime with this code - sorry. (_I had asked if he had a code for lifetime service *only*)
> 
> _$99 a year on service is better than this code as it only gives you $10/mo for the first year. _($99 yearly was the plan I had on my Premiere that I transferred to the Roamio Pro I bought directly from TiVo)
> _
> ...


Like I said, if y'all use the guy please tell him Z sent you

Detail enough?

BTW, I did tell the guy I would turn people on here to his eBay code offers, he never said not to share the info he gave me.....
I also did NOT start this thread!!!


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

The above does beg the question, should a "big box" retail guy who is getting promotional codes from TiVo be selling them on eBay to line his own pockets? If its cool with TiVo, *YES!* If its not cool with TiVo, *NO!* Unless your the guy who gets a code below his asking prices and scores the TiVo equipment you want way cheaper then what you could normally buy if for, in that case *HELL YEAH* its cool, *WAY COOL*!!!
I personally have not used this guy, I have simply passed along the info he gave to me to answer questions I asked him/her. Just tell him Z sent you and now that its out here if TiVo has a problem with the person _selling _these codes they can look in to it.

Enjoy!


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

waynomo said:


> Details?


It's should be quite easy to look at his completed auctions on eBay and see what the going rate for the codes has been. There's also a thread in the eBay auctions section of this forum where this is further discussed.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The whole thing makes no sense. Sure the prices sound good, but once you tack on the $250 the cost exceeds what you would normally pay.
Roamios aren't sold for the retail price any more.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

aaronwt said:


> The whole thing makes no sense. Sure the prices sound good, but once you tack on the $250 the cost exceeds what you would normally pay.
> Roamios aren't sold for the retail price any more.


Except that likely nobody is paying close to the asking price for the codes. It is a "make offer" listing. When I was paying attention the auctions were going off in the $80-100 range. Code cost of say $90 plus Roamio Pro at $699.99 with lifetime is $789.99. That's $10 cheaper than the advisory panel cost was. Where else I can get that deal right now?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Registered TiVo resellers get special rates. The details are here:
http://sellmoretivo.com/


----------



## JoshDB (Feb 15, 2014)

Ive got a base Roamio sealed in box for sale 575 OBO includes shipping. No taxes. I bought a code from dude and looking to pass on some savings and offset cost of some of the code price. Its listed on this forum under ebay listings. Though I dont have it on ebay bc of hefty fees per asking price


----------

